
Show HN: Conferacity – A place for “kind, clear and constructive” discussion - ghufran_syed
http://conferacity.com
======
ghufran_syed
Conferacity (conferacity.com) is an experiment to see if “clear, kind and
constructive” discussion can survive and thrive on the internet.

It's based on the following principles:

\- Compulsory pseudonymity (focus on ideas, not identity)

\- No restrictions on those who just want to read discussions (“readers”)

\- Careful selection of users who can take part in discussions
(“contributors”), based on a commitment to:

    
    
        - Disagreeing the right way(http://www.paulgraham.com/disagree.html)
        - Keeping one’s identity small (http://www.paulgraham.com/identity.html)
        - The value of being an “accidental moderate” (http://www.paulgraham.com/mod.html)
    

If you think you'd like to be a contributor, please email
apply@conferacity.com . We would _particularly_ like to hear from you if you
_disagree_ with the opinions you read there and would like to contribute - we
believe strongly in the value of having our ideas vigorously challenged, and
hope you do too.

